# One week to moving day!



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

When I first moved out of our house (about 6 months ago), I moved into a friend's basement. No, it wasn't as creepy as that seems... I have one wall that's almost entirely windows, so it's pleasantly bright. But it is small; think medium sized hotel room, with a tiny bathroom. And I share a kitchen and laundry area with him, though I've never really made my own space in the kitchen. Having the kids for an overnight visit has been a real challenge, as their two air mattresses take up almost all the available floor space. But on the other hand, he's been a great landlord; if I see him once a week on average I'd be surprised. And the area is great! I'm about a 20 minute walk to works, rather than my 1 hour commute. And there's a beautiful river valley park system to run in just blocks away.

But next week, that all changes! I get the keys to MY new place. 2 bedrooms, my own kitchen and laundry. It's about 4 blocks away from where I'm at now, even closer to work and the river valley. I haven't lived on my own for more than about 2 weeks, and that was about 18 years ago. I'm so freaking pumped about this! My GF has been helping me pick up all the stuff I need, I've got some friends coming over with vehicles to help me one night. Although since I haven't picked up much stuff, I'm thinking it will take about 30 minutes. . One trip each in my van and a friends truck should do it, I think.

Anyway, just wanted to share some positive vibes!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm excited for you.
I move in about 2 weeks and will be a short walk to kids' school, library, community center, and my campus. Closer to the city where I spend a large amount of time, too...15 minutes rather than 40. Change is stressful, but good change is worth the obvious hassle of packing up and moving. Like you, I've minimized a bit, though I think you have me beat in that respect. We have a lot of sports/outdoor equipment.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That's great! Hope moving goes smoothly.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats PBear, enjoy your new life. All change ain't bad...and a lot of times it's down right GOOD ;o)


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks all! I have zero stress about this move, aside from wanting to move NOW instead of next week. I actually set it up almost two months ago, and have just been waiting impatiently. 

And yes, I have really minimized my life. I think that process will start to reverse now, though. Heck, the only furniture I owned up until now was my bed, a dresser, and my tv/entertainment unit. My desk and futon was leftovers from my room mate's collection, and I had absolutely nothing for the kitchen. Feels very strange starting over again, but in a good way. My stbxw was making noises about not being home next week, and suggesting I clean out some of my stuff, in a non-confrontational manner. But I think a lot of what I have left at the house will get taken directly to a dumpster. If I haven't used it in 6 months, do I want to store it again? I'm thinking not...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on the new digs and on your move


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Apparently I get my keys tomorrow, so things are getting moved up a bit. Spent the weekend packing. Still looking forward to it! . Taking a couple mornings off at the end of the week to settle in, and next weekend is a long weekend here, so I should be all cozy soon!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Move went pretty well; a lot more stuff than I anticipated. . Now for the unpacking and setting up... Last night it was all I could do to reassemble the bed and dig out the bedding before collapsing in it at 11...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Awww, good to hear it. 

Our move seems to be going well.
One of our babysitters who wanted a chance to get together with me to chat (her mom is kind of distracted these days I think) is coming to help me pack, on a paid basis...to keep me on track rather than to do the work. I don't care if I'm paying a sitter to help, rather than having a friend who will help, she needs cash and likes to chat, I need someone to keep me on track and talk girl-talk that I missed out on in high school and college, LOL. 

Every move is different. The important thing is to feel like one is moving (in an intended direction) rather than running. So to say it is a move, is a good thing.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

One week post move, and life is going pretty good. Had some (well, a lot) of help from the GF to set up the place and get everything unpacked. Really feeling homey! And this weekend, the kids are here to help celebrate my birthday! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy birthday, Pbear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Great to read. Happy Birthday, have fun celebrating with your children. New surroundings do offer new possibilities ;o) and you feel great!


----------

